# time to change vets?



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli went in today for his bordetella and it was an AWFUL visit  He started to get really anxious the second we walked in trying to leave and getting on guard it seemed. He did ok with getting his temp checked by the tech but was not his usual cheerful self he is out in public. I noticed he was even shaking! while sitting there obviously not a happy boy. When the vet and a second tech walked in he growled and they said they wanted to muzzle him which I was not happy about but did. Once i put it on him he was fine and sat great and let her put the shot in his nose but I just dont know why he was so awful with them. As a puppy he had a really bad experience there and I wonder if he will always only remember that and fight going there. When he went to the emergency vet the other day the vet said he was great and such a nice dog but apparently at this vet he is a monster! 
So do I go into looking for a new vet?? They aren't bad but I don't want Stoli to act like this when we do go in for checkups and everything and possibly learn to be like this more often. He has gone in and been amazing at the vet but obviously this time shows he has some anxiety about them. He has no issues it appears at other vets and will be his curiuos cute self like when he went in for his surgery and all....what would you all do??


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What were you doing to alleviate his anxiety and what did you do when he started growling? This is not all about what the vet did or did not do, but what you did or did not do. You are the one with the leash and should have taken charge of your dog. You are responsible for your dog's behavior, not anyone else.

You should have been cheerful and acting like there was nothing wrong when he was fearful so he didn't let his fear keep building. Then, I would have swatted my dog and told him in no uncertain terms that his behavior was totally unacceptable with the growling and then immediately praised him for knocking it off and gone right back to acting as cheerful as possible.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

stolibaby said:


> Stoli went in today for his bordetella and it was an AWFUL visit  He started to get really anxious the second we walked in trying to leave and getting on guard it seemed. He did ok with getting his temp checked by the tech but was not his usual cheerful self he is out in public. I noticed he was even shaking! while sitting there obviously not a happy boy. When the vet and a second tech walked in he growled and they said they wanted to muzzle him which I was not happy about but did. Once i put it on him he was fine and sat great and let her put the shot in his nose but I just dont know why he was so awful with them. As a puppy he had a really bad experience there and I wonder if he will always only remember that and fight going there. When he went to the emergency vet the other day the vet said he was great and such a nice dog but apparently at this vet he is a monster!
> So do I go into looking for a new vet?? They aren't bad but I don't want Stoli to act like this when we do go in for checkups and everything and possibly learn to be like this more often. He has gone in and been amazing at the vet but obviously this time shows he has some anxiety about them. He has no issues it appears at other vets and will be his curiuos cute self like when he went in for his surgery and all....what would you all do??



Are those your only two choices, find a new vet or have him be a monster at this vet?

What about taking him there when he does not have an appointment. Have the vet techs give him treats, and then leave. 

Our scale is right there in the waiting room/lobby/desk area so I take mine in, weigh them and leave. If treats are readily available, they get treats too. 

Sometimes I go in with a (fully vaccinated) pup and hang out in the waiting room. Other people come and go with their kids, dogs, cats, etc. after about 40 minutes, we go too. 

Keep it cheerful. Sometimes he just goes for a treat. Sometimes he gets weighed and a treat. Sometimes he sits in the waiting room and gets treats. Sometimes he sees the vet and gets poked, moved, nose gunk put in his nose, blood drawn, and a treat. 

Sometimes you put a muzzle on him. Sometimes not. No big thing. Be cheerful. 

I am careful about correcting a growl. A growl is a warning, it says I am NOT comfortable or you are touching me in ways that make me feel uncomfortable, it says I am afraid of what is going to happen. Sometimes I do say "eh!" Especially if it is happening because of another dog. If I don't barking and lunging might be the next thing. The last think you want is a dog that will snap or bite without a growl or bark preceding it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is no fan of my vet, she's fine with the techs, she's fine in the waiting room and the exam room until my vet walks in, then she turns into a quivering bowl of marshmellow 

I DO muzzle her, because frankly, it settles her, and I would rather be safe than sorry. Yes she's growled at the vet and no I don't swat her, but verbally correct, and take no nonsense , we do what we have to do to get whatever is being done over with.

I have taken her in there no appt, but doesn't help much since it's only when the vet is around she is not a good patient. 

My other dogs, they go, they aren't happy, but they deal with it. 

I figure, there are bigger battles to fight, thank goodness I may be at the vet only once a year with her , I'm sure their are smells that we don't pick up on and it is what it is..

Am I changing vets? Heck no, we deal with it, I love my vets they are great to me and my animals.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I can sympathize with you as Eva on her last visit, which was just to pick up flea/heartwoom med and a quick check on a stitch that hadn't yet dissolved, got really spooked when we first walked in the door. 

This was the vet where she had her spay surgery and I'm pretty sure she associates at least pain with this vet's office. I say that because her visit before the spay was totally normal. 

I know we're probably going to be working on some of the issues you are with our next visit and it's good to know that no matter what happens it's all my fault! 

What we're going to do is keep things as normal as possible, including our voices, and treat, praise, treat, praise. I do know, though, that if there was a particular person there whom Eva did not "like", I would not have that person see her. 

We only have one car, so no daytime vet visits for me during the week, although that's certainly a good option if you can do it. 

Good luck!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been fortunate at my vets. All the girls are friendly and come out to meet Chance whenever we come in. He is still cautious with the vet, but he has had so many major health problems since he was puppy, I can't blame him. I always bring treats and make appts. with only one vet if I can. I bring him there when I am picking up meds and once a month just to get weighed and say hi to everyone. this has helped to make him less fearful.. Especially after having a ruptured fistula and having to have a needle of antibiotics injected into it. Make trips to the vet whernyou are not having anything done,, just to say hello and leave and then make a fun day of it. That should help I hope.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went to my vet with all three today, and muzzled each one. They needed blood drawn for HW test, and the muzzle takes away the option to bite. It is just as calming for the dog as it is the vet. GSD's can be intimidating to the vet and techs, so having that security helps them, IMO.
Because my dogs aren't vetted often, I just do it to get it over with. 
I don't see a reason not to muzzle, I know Kacie wouldn't bite, and she is fine with a muzzle on for a minute or so...and it is calming for the dog. My other two may just bite, not worth worrying over 'what ifs'.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

One day I had two young bitches with me and I was paying, and one of them grumbled at the other and I whipped two muzzles out of my pockets and over their heads so fast that the ladies behind the counter were rolling with laughter. Ya know, if you wait until there is blood, you may never be able to have them together again.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Elaine said:


> What were you doing to alleviate his anxiety and what did you do when he started growling? This is not all about what the vet did or did not do, but what you did or did not do. You are the one with the leash and should have taken charge of your dog. You are responsible for your dog's behavior, not anyone else.
> 
> You should have been cheerful and acting like there was nothing wrong when he was fearful so he didn't let his fear keep building. Then, I would have swatted my dog and told him in no uncertain terms that his behavior was totally unacceptable with the growling and then immediately praised him for knocking it off and gone right back to acting as cheerful as possible.


While we were waiting I was trying to calm Stoli down just having my normal voice with him having him lay down and rubbing his belly talking with him letting him sniff the room etc and he would be fine but then get up and pace randomly and when he stopped would look like he was having an anxiety attack with his shaking and whining until i got him to sit or lay down again. When he did growl I did tell him NO! but I messed up the part where I praised him not growling since the vet was immediately talking muzzle and firing questions. I guess the muzzle was more of an issue with me than Stoli even though he wasn't a fan of it. And for some reason it was this one tech he just couldn't stand her yet i have no idea why



Sunstreaked said:


> I can sympathize with you as Eva on her last visit, which was just to pick up flea/heartwoom med and a quick check on a stitch that hadn't yet dissolved, got really spooked when we first walked in the door.
> 
> This was the vet where she had her spay surgery and I'm pretty sure she associates at least pain with this vet's office. I say that because her visit before the spay was totally normal.
> 
> ...


 Ya know I did try to take Stoli in as a puppy to help him not associate negative with the vet but I always felt they wanted me and Stoli gone and we were "in the way" as they would get short when I asked if we could go weigh him and have them come interract with him....ugh! Ya I guess since we only do go in once a year or so we should be ok. I also realized I usually leave the room when the vet is in as Stoli has always been more anxious when I'm there...this time there wasn't really time for me to even though I mentioned it the vet seemed to think it wasn't a big deal. Now I think it may be one and all lol and ya Stoli's last visit was the same to get a stitch that hadn't dissolved removed and the same vet said he was perfect ugh this is frustrating!!!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> What about taking him there when he does not have an appointment. Have the vet techs give him treats, and then leave.


I did that with Alice but not with my last dog...what a difference. Although, Vet #2's staff did such a poor job handling her bloodwork that I've got to re-do the "happy visits" She was a bit nervous with the new vet. (yeah, yeah...finally found a home vet for the seizures...3 in 2 years) 
She did however fall shamelessly in love with his intern...a giant Indian man who fed her treats...*hussy*


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

stolibaby said:


> While we were waiting I was trying to calm Stoli down just having my normal voice with him having him lay down and rubbing his belly talking with him letting him sniff the room etc and he would be fine but then get up and pace randomly and when he stopped would look like he was having an anxiety attack with his shaking and whining until i got him to sit or lay down again. When he did growl I did tell him NO! but I messed up the part where I praised him not growling since the vet was immediately talking muzzle and firing questions. I guess the muzzle was more of an issue with me than Stoli even though he wasn't a fan of it. And for some reason it was this one tech he just couldn't stand her yet i have no idea why
> 
> 
> Ya know I did try to take Stoli in as a puppy to help him not associate negative with the vet but I always felt they wanted me and Stoli gone and we were "in the way" as they would get short when I asked if we could go weigh him and have them come interract with him....ugh! Ya I guess since we only do go in once a year or so we should be ok. I also realized I usually leave the room when the vet is in as Stoli has always been more anxious when I'm there...this time there wasn't really time for me to even though I mentioned it the vet seemed to think it wasn't a big deal. Now I think it may be one and all lol and ya Stoli's last visit was the same to get a stitch that hadn't dissolved removed and the same vet said he was perfect ugh this is frustrating!!!


I don't give other commands to a stressed out dog because it's not fair to ask a dog to do something when he is like this, especially if you have to correct himfor the growling. If you tell him to do something and he is growling, it's very confusing to him what he is being corrected for.

Be careful with using your normal voice and petting in this instance as the dog can think you are praising him for being anxious and telling him that he's right to be frightened and you expect him to protect you. Then you told him no when he growled and then didn't praise him when he stopped making him very confused. 

It would be much better if you acted like there was nothing special going on, you are cheerful, and treat him very casual. This way he sees you clearly not having a problem, you don't reward his anxiety, you are in charge and will protect him, you correct his bad behavior, and praise him for listening to you, so all he has to do is chill out.

He's probably better with you out of the room as you aren't in charge enough and he feels he has to protect you in a scary place. With you out of the picture, he doesn't have to worry about you and his stress is decreased.

I would be getting your dog out and about more and have many more strangers pet him and make sure they rub him all over so he gets used to being examined by strangers. Make a big deal of him after their exam of him.

My dog totally trusts that I won't let anyone hurt him and he knows that if I tell him to let someone do something to him, he had better stand there and let them. I don't care if a totally strange vet, in a completely new place, walks in with an entire marching band and gives him an enema without any sort of introduction, he will stand there and let him. He also knows that when it's all over, he will immediately get a huge party as a reward.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Elaine said:


> He's probably better with you out of the room as you aren't in charge enough and he feels he has to protect you in a scary place. With you out of the picture, he doesn't have to worry about you and his stress is decreased.
> 
> I would be getting your dog out and about more and have many more strangers pet him and make sure they rub him all over so he gets used to being examined by strangers. Make a big deal of him after their exam of him.
> 
> My dog totally trusts that I won't let anyone hurt him and he knows that if I tell him to let someone do something to him, he had better stand there and let them. I don't care if a totally strange vet, in a completely new place, walks in with an entire marching band and gives him an enema without any sort of introduction, he will stand there and let him. He also knows that when it's all over, he will immediately get a huge party as a reward.


OK so I have to ask a few question here since I thought I was doing a pretty decent job of showing him I was boss without being harsh...how do I show him I am in charge then and can handle things without him stressing?? We are in our second obedience class so we are out training and all is there something I could be doing that makes him think I need protecting??? 
Stoli and I are out all the time and he is always getting petted esp at my work where the residents and family members are always touching him so I thought we had gotten past that but I will take into consideration that we may need to basically start over again in terms of ppl touching him....
Thanks for your thoughts though I really do appreciate them since I am willing to do anything to ensure I'm dong everyhing right on my part for him


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's very hard to tell you what you need to change as I don't know what you are like with your dog. All I can tell you is some very generic things like being consistent, painfully clear in your expectations and what is right and wrong, correct your dog immediately when he steps out of line and then immediately praise him, set limits that he can understand, never reward fear or anxiety, never let your dog show any type of aggression to you or anyone else unless there's a true threatening situation, be very physical without hurting him as in thump him and wrestle with him, and be fun and play with him. 

When you have other people pet him, make him stand still. Have them lift legs, handle his feet, check his ears, lift his lips, lift his tail, and generally poke and prod without hurting him. You need to make sure that you are using the least amount of restraint possible to keep him in one place while supporting him so he doesn't feel off balance and need to move. When they are done, go crazy with the praise and play with him.

If you ever hear yourself say: "my dog won't let me" or "my dog won't listen", there is a problem.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Honestly - I had a similar experience and did change vets but it was also because he was not particularly competent as a vet - as opposed to his bedside manner. 

My dog (Toby-who had weak nerves) had to be muzzled, sedated etc and it was clear the vet was afraid of him. NIght and day when I switched vets and I went in with the muzzle and they said - how can he kiss me with that on? -

Long story short. She loved on him, was confident, and despite the fact this dog had PF and a butt that looked like hamburger she could even take his temperature in her soothing way. I really think the first vet had had some bad GSD experience and was scared of my dog and his approach made things worse. I saw the same thing when our toenail cutting situation continued to escalate and by the point it was my husband laying on the muzzled dog decided things needed to change. I got confident, took it all off and said "don't you try anything"-not suggesting for you but the dog knows when you (or a vet) are scared of them and it escalates - JMO. FWIW I was able to cut his nails all by myself until the day he died.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If he was fine at the e-vet maybe he'd be more comfortable at a new place. You can always go visit others and see how he handles it, if the staff likes him, etc. Stosh had to see several vets after his injury and he was obviously unhappy at one but fine with the others.


----------

